# Blossom



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Blossom, "2000-2007"
Sadly put to sleep due to continious dental problems

Blossom was very friendly, loved cuddles and was litter trained!

I still miss her...


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

my heart goes out to you kay, i no it hurts but at least my rottie has friends in heaven now, she loved all animals


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thankyou,I felt so guilty for puttin her to sleep, but i knew long term it was the right thing to do ;(


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thats the same with me and my rottie, but she was so ill and i just couldn't look at her suffering any longer, yet i still feel like i gave up on her


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Sometimes its the last act of love you can do for your pet.hugs and kisses to all.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Sometimes its the last act of love you can do for your pet.hugs and kisses to all.


Thanks honey


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Blossom will know that you are always thinking of the fun she brought to you & your family x


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

She was a real sweetie, now buried under the lawn, so i know she has the same view she woulda done from her house and run


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for your loss its heartbreaking losing a beloved pet


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

You dont realise how much you love something til its gone.
At least i know i gave her a good home with lots of love.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP Blossom, SLEEP WELL xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Bless, All our pets r together having fun now, x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP blossom,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sure she'll be giving the Angels a run for their money in gods garden Kay


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I'm sure she'll be giving the Angels a run for their money in gods garden Kay


And eating all the flowers


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Thankyou,I felt so guilty for puttin her to sleep, but i knew long term it was the right thing to do ;(


You poor sweetie - it's one of the hardest things we have to do. I always console myself with the fact that if they were able to come back and talk to us, they would tell us that we had made the right decision.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

thank you every one for all your kind words.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Run and Jump in Bunny heaven sweet pea


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh im deeply sorry,you get so close to them no matter what animal they are, life is not long enough for them and when you get close they leave an empty space within you
my deepest sympathy
wendy517


----------

